# فيتامينات ضرورية لكل زوجين...



## ABOTARBO (12 يوليو 2010)

*





فيتامينات ضرورية لكل زوجين

إلى كل زوجة وأم حريصة على سعادة أسرتها، هذه المجموعة الجديدة من الفيتامينات الضرورية جدا لصحة أسرتك النفسية.



فيتامينات لكل زوجين

فيتامين (ر) روحانيات:


يوجد في: جلسة إيمانية من قراءة كتاب مقدس او تفسير او علم نافع يرقق القلوب أو تفكر، أو الاتفاق على طاعة تقومان بها مع الأولاد، ويكفي تناول هذه الجرعة مرة واحدة أسبوعيا على الأقل.



أهميته: ضروري جدا لتجديد كرات الدم الإيمانية، وإزالة الصدأ الناتج عن ملوثات الحياة، كما أنه يقي القلب من الفتور الإيماني الذي يعكر صفو الحياة.




فيتامين (ت):

تسامح وتغافر:يوجد في: لحظات صفاء، تتعاتبان فيها برقة وبصوت هادئ يملؤه الود والحب للآخر، ويصارحه بكل ما يجيش في صدره.


أهميته: يحمي الحياة الزوجية من تراكم الهموم والضيق الذي يؤدي إلى انفجار شرايين الحياة الزوجية.




فيتامين (م) مشاركة:

يوجد في: تعاون كل منكما في كل قرار يخصكما معا أو يخص أولادكما ، حتى وإن لم يأخذ الزوج برأي زوجه ، فيكفي أن يستمع إليها ويشعرها بأهمية مشاركتها له.


أهميته: للوقاية من حمي الأنانية أو التفرد.





فيتامين (هـ) هدية:

يوجد في: هدية رمزية غير مكلفة يقدمها كل منكما للآخر أو على الأقل رسالة معبرة يعبر فيها كل منها عن مشاعره الطيبة تجاه الآخر.



أهميته: يقي من نزلة البرد العاطفية، والروتين والملل الذي يصيب الحياة الزوجية، كما إنه يجدد دماء الحب.




فيتامين (ح) حب:

يوجد في: كل نظرة ولمسة أو لفتة وهمسة، أو كل قول وفعل يعبر عن حب كل منكما للآخر ولبيته ولأولاده.



أهميته: يكسب البيت مضادات حيوية ضد عدوي الهم ، ويشيع جوا من الصفاء والود في البيت.

م ن ق و ل
*​


----------



## النهيسى (12 يوليو 2010)

> [color="teal"[color="darkorange"]]فيتامين (ر) روحانيات:
> [/color]
> 
> يوجد في: جلسة إيمانية من قراءة كتاب مقدس او تفسير او علم نافع يرقق القلوب أو تفكر، أو الاتفاق على طاعة تقومان بها مع الأولاد، ويكفي تناول هذه الجرعة مرة واحدة أسبوعيا على الأقل.[/color]​


*

موضوع جميل جدا جدا مشكور أحى الحبيب جدا جدا​*


----------



## ABOTARBO (12 يوليو 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> *
> 
> موضوع جميل جدا جدا مشكور أحى الحبيب جدا جدا​*


----------



## candy shop (12 يوليو 2010)

> *فيتامينات ضرورية لكل زوجين...*
> *
> 
> 
> ...



الله جميل اووووووووووووووووى

فيتامينات رااااااااااااااائعه 

ربنا يبارك خدمتك ابو تربو
​


----------



## ABOTARBO (12 يوليو 2010)

candy shop قال:


> الله جميل اووووووووووووووووى
> 
> فيتامينات رااااااااااااااائعه
> 
> ...


----------



## بنت المسيح (12 يوليو 2010)

ميرسى على الملومات الهايلة 
ربنا يباركك


----------



## tamav maria (14 يوليو 2010)

> فيتامين (ر) روحانيات:
> 
> 
> يوجد في: جلسة إيمانية من قراءة كتاب مقدس او تفسير او علم نافع يرقق القلوب أو تفكر، أو الاتفاق على طاعة تقومان بها مع الأولاد، ويكفي تناول هذه الجرعة مرة واحدة أسبوعيا على الأقل.
> ...


 
موضوع رائع جدا وقيم 
ربنا يباركك ابوتربو


----------



## صوفيا مجدى (22 يوليو 2010)

اجمل فيتامينات سمعت عنها 

لفيدتها المتميزة جدا 

مرسى اخى العزيز ​


----------



## holy day (23 يوليو 2010)

_*صدقني ياابو تربو ساعات ولا نقل الدم ينفع يلحق الجواز صدقني عن تجربة*_​


----------



## jojo_angelic (23 يوليو 2010)

فعـــــــــــلا فيتامينات مفيـــده ورائعــة 
          شكرااا ليك أبوتاربــــو


----------



## back_2_zero (23 يوليو 2010)

فكرة جميلة اوى 
و فيتامينات لو كل بيت اخدها حيبقة اسعد بيت فى الدنيا ​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (29 يوليو 2010)

*ميرسى  للموضوع المهم والمفيد
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## ABOTARBO (31 يوليو 2010)

بنت المسيح قال:


> ميرسى على الملومات الهايلة
> ربنا يباركك


----------



## ABOTARBO (31 يوليو 2010)

netta قال:


> موضوع رائع جدا وقيم
> ربنا يباركك ابوتربو


----------



## ABOTARBO (31 يوليو 2010)

صوفيا مجدى قال:


> اجمل فيتامينات سمعت عنها
> 
> لفيدتها المتميزة جدا
> 
> مرسى اخى العزيز ​


----------



## ABOTARBO (31 يوليو 2010)

holy day قال:


> _*صدقني ياابو تربو ساعات ولا نقل الدم ينفع يلحق الجواز صدقني عن تجربة*_​


كل حاجة بالصلاة تبقى حلوة لان إيد ربنا هى اللى بتعمل فى حياتنا...


----------



## ABOTARBO (31 يوليو 2010)

jojo_angelic قال:


> فعـــــــــــلا فيتامينات مفيـــده ورائعــة
> شكرااا ليك أبوتاربــــو


----------



## ABOTARBO (31 يوليو 2010)

back_2_zero قال:


> فكرة جميلة اوى
> و فيتامينات لو كل بيت اخدها حيبقة اسعد بيت فى الدنيا ​


----------



## ABOTARBO (31 يوليو 2010)

مونيكا 57 قال:


> *ميرسى  للموضوع المهم والمفيد
> الرب يباركك​*


----------



## Rosetta (1 أغسطس 2010)




----------

